# Flow Rift Two Zone?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Been shoppin around for boots alot lately and I have narrowed it down to a few different pairs but right now im torn between the celsius cirrus and the flow rift. Has anyone rode this boot or had a previous model? Thanks!

Heres a link if ya want it. Flow Rift Coiler Two Zone - Snowboard Boots Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

hi blasian, 

i have this shoes, the boa coiler version, i really like them, before i bought them 2 months ago i always rented my shoes at intersport austria(only burton), but these shoes are a lot stiffer so a lot more control, and they are pretty confortable.
and i love the boa coiler system, way better then normal shoelaces.

hope you got something on this info, if you have any questions, feel free to ask

greetz Danny


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey thanks for replying mate! Would you say the two zone version is worth 170 bucks? Also do they fit how you expect them to? Do they run small or big or if I get a 10 will it fit like a 10?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

yes, i paid 200 euro for it, and i think their worth it, before i had my own shoes, i always rented them(burton shoes) but the flows fit way better then te burton(i have little wide feet). the only disadvantage is that you only have 1 coiler, so when i strap them too tight i get a hurting feet, but again my feet are wide. 

my size shoes is 41(european) and snowboard boots size 8(european 41.5-42) but my advise is just go and fit them at a shop so you know which size you want, and then you can buy them online in that size.

greetz Danny


----------

